# Two Way Radio Install?



## JS_Electric (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All

Anyone installed a two way radio in their Sorento?

I am looking for the best route to feed the wires ( power and antenna lead) through the firewall from the engine compartment into the cabin. 

There are a couple of big rubber grommets on the passenger side that pass the wiring loom through behind the glove box. One seems obstructed by the aircon unit, the other seems accesable.

Suggestions?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sorento ? is that some kind of new work van ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wildleg said:


> sorento ? is that some kind of new work van ?


Work truck!


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Alls I can you is that you need to be careful. RF energy can interfere with your ECU and other electronics like stereo, A/C control and such in your car.


----------

